# Crappie hotspots



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

What are some of your favorite creeks? There are several good ones here in the Maysville area.


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

Could you please post your favorites first??:T


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Cabin creek, 3 mile and Brush creek are pretty good.


----------



## SKEET (Apr 1, 2006)

don't waste time crappie fishing in those creeks. east fork lake, paint creek lake for numbers of 9 to 11 inchs thick fish!!!!!!


----------



## catchaway (Apr 13, 2005)

Little Hocking River. I caught 3 12-13 inchers one night. Never fished the river and got skunked!


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Ohio is loaded with BIG Crappie and I guarantee they are much bigger and thicker than paint creek or east fork will offer. I am not saying any spots but I had some fun last year. First time I ever fished it for crappie. I wouldn't eat them out of there but fun to catch.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Whites Mill in Athens on the Hocking River , caught 20 over 11 inches in 2 hours last year ..


----------

